# What performers/conductors would you like to hang out with and why?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hmm... let's if I could invite Leonard Bernstein, Anne-Sophie Mutter, and Alfred Cortot to a dinner party then I would like to see the fireworks fly in that room.

Or I shalt be a fly in the wall.

And you guys-- who would you dig to hang out with?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Probably not quite what you were looking for, but....

I have to admit that I have a bit of a crush on Hilary Hahn, so I would enjoy spending time with her (though it would be a bit creepy as I'm twice her age )

Besides that, having heard a conversation by the conductor/composer John Adams, he seems to have some interesting thoughts on politics, contemporary music, what it means to be an American and a composer, etc. It would be fun to have a lengthy chat over some pizza.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

20centrfuge said:


> Probably not quite what you were looking for, but....
> 
> I have to admit that I have a bit of a crush on Hilary Hahn, so I would enjoy spending time with her (though it may be a bit creepy)
> 
> Besides that, having heard a conversation by the composer John Adams, he seems to have some interesting thoughts on politics, contemporary music, what it means to be an American and a composer, etc. It would be fun to have a lengthy chat over some pizza.


My stepdad and I did hang out with Hilary Hahn on the second floor of Philadelphia Tower Records many years ago and it was cool to see her in her blue jeans. 

She is very nice and bookish. And for you, an adorable doll. Sorry I cannot help with that aspect ...

Sol Gabetta is a must in my book for sure. But then it would not be a dinner party wouldn't it?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I would invite Furtwangler and Toscanini to a luxury dinner. And I would cook to them delicious food.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I would like to have been able to hang out with Bernstein. A conversation about classical music with him would have been mind blowing.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Now this should be interesting ... Stefan Dohr, Sarah Willis, Sir Simon Rattle, Sir Mark Elder, Barbara Hannigan & Elina Garanca.

Hmm, with me that makes 4 women & 3 guys, so lets add Albrecht Mayer for balance


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Becca said:


> Now this should be interesting ... Stefan Dohr, Sarah Willis, Sir Simon Rattle, Sir Mark Elder, Barbara Hannigan & Elina Garanca.
> 
> Hmm, with me that makes 4 women & 3 guys, so lets add Albrecht Mayer for balance


I want in on that! Gimme sushi in that case.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Dave Whitmore said:


> I would like to have been able to hang out with Bernstein. A conversation about classical music with him would have been mind blowing.


Have you heard his talk on Brahms 4th symphony on youtube?
Excellent.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Have you heard his talk on Brahms 4th symphony on youtube?
> Excellent.


I think that you are referring to this?


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Have you heard his talk on Brahms 4th symphony on youtube?
> Excellent.


I've heard he gave a lot of talks on classical music and I've noticed some of them are on YT. I want to listen to some of them but I just can't stop listening to this wonderful music long enough to watch one lol.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> I think that you are referring to this?


Cool! And only six minutes. I'll watch this when my Dvorak cd is finished. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dinner party with the three cellists now: Yo-Yo Ma, Sol Gabetta, and Alisa Weilerstein. What a mighty fine trio.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

albertfallickwang said:


> I think that you are referring to this?


Nope ............


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Nope ............


Epic fail on my part... please reveal your secret film canister?  Thanks.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

Itulian, you probably mean this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> who would you dig to hang out with?


Unlike the question, "Who would I like to meet?" (which I couldn't answer on the grounds that I doubt whoever I named would want to meet me) this one at least allows that I could be unobtrusive - a "one-way" hanging out.

So, I'd pick *Thomas Søndergård. * I'd want to listen to him rehearsing Sibelius and Shostakovich.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

Without Nikolaus Harnoncourt. A splendid musician and from what I know an interesting person as well. We could even exchange less flattering opinions regarding Mahler...:devil:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Pieere Boulez, because I'm pretty much in agreement with his opinions on Mahler and Shostakovich and I'd like to get his opinions first hand.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Now if it were a performer that I would like get drunk with (j/k), then let me hang out with Pablo Casals and Emil Gilels at the bar.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For a good Italian meal, Maurizio Pollini would be fun to chat with and roll up some pasta on a fork. Yum.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

20centrfuge said:


> Probably not quite what you were looking for, but....
> 
> I have to admit that I have a bit of a crush on Hilary Hahn, so I would enjoy spending time with her* (though it would be a bit creepy as I'm twice her age )*
> 
> Besides that, having heard a conversation by the conductor/composer John Adams, he seems to have some interesting thoughts on politics, contemporary music, what it means to be an American and a composer, etc. It would be fun to have a lengthy chat over some pizza.


Totally not creepy. I always used to date men roughly twice my age, until my own advancing years made that impossible!

I think my dinner party would have to involve necromancy. How's that for creepy?  I would love to invite, among others, my avatar here, and listen to his conversation. As anybody who has read him knows, he had a sparkling wit and could also philosophize in that impenetrable but interesting way the French do. Maurel's English was reportedly very rudimentary, as is my French, but I'm sure we could communicate somehow! I have a suspicion that as someone who was, ahem, uninhibited by the standards of his day, he might appreciate the relaxed social mores of the early 21st century, though I would expect this refined polymath to express consternation at the state of singing, theatre, painting, sculpture, architecture, etc. Hopefully the writer (PG Hurst in 'The Golden Age Recorded') who claimed that Maurel was a keen amateur surgeon  was misinformed, but all knives would be the plastic ones toddlers use, just in case...


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Pieere Boulez, because I'm pretty much in agreement with his opinions on Mahler and Shostakovich and I'd like to get his opinions first hand.


Just don't meet him at the opera house. Apparently the guy's a pyromaniac with a grudge against heritage buildings...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Just don't meet him at the opera house. Apparently the guy's a pyromaniac with a grudge against heritage buildings...


In that case, he should be fired!!


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Performer/Musician: Maurizio Polllini

Conductor: Leonard Bernstein


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles Munch, to ask him, as one of the greatest Brahms conductors in history, did it irk him to be mostly known as a French music specialist instead?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Charles Munch, to ask him, as one of the greatest Brahms conductors in history, did it irk him to be mostly known as a French music specialist instead?


I seriously thought he was the guy who painted 'The Scream'. Now I remember that was Edvard. 

No shame in being a French music specialist, particularly if you haven't the advantage of a French background. It's a disability we should strive to overcome as best we can!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> I seriously thought he was the guy who painted 'The Scream'. Now I remember that was Edvard.


One of the greatest expressionist paintings ever. It's my teenage diary in a painting.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> One of the greatest expressionist paintings ever. It's my teenage diary in a painting.


Can we say ah?

Another artist I would like to say hi to is Murray Perahia. Actually I already did that many many years ago in Philadelphia went he walked out of a 7-11 there.


----------

